

Nexus 7 - Mini Review - sciwiz
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7176/nexus-7-2013-mini-review

======
corresation
This is a tremendous upgrade, and this review adds some clarity that offsets
many of the "meh" complaints made when the device was first announced.

It's really an underclocked Snapdragon 600 (Krait 300 cores). Screen quality
is excellent. Cameras are decent. Storage issue is fixed (via fsTrim). DDR3
1600 RAM. Display is excellent (the brightness/contrast numbers are
outstanding). 5Ghz 802.11n.

This is a _huge_ upgrade.

~~~
blinkingled
I got one early from BB and I agree. The screen in itself is a great upgrade.
The 2GB RAM upgrade also helps a lot. Google actually listened to and fixed
most of the original Nexus 7's troubling things - most meaningful upgrade in
recent times! (For a bonus the trim/storage issue on old Nexus 7 is also fixed
with 4.3.)

Not so happy with the Android upgrades though - it has been buggy since 4.2
and has steadily added considerable bloat. And the user profiles feature has
crashed on me twice already. Nothing actively problematic but still hoping
that it gets a lot better with 4.3.1.

